# Wheel Builder in the SJ Are?



## doughboy_88 (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm looking to have a wheel built -- a flip flop hub with Mavic Open Pros. Does anyone know of a good/reputable wheel builder in the area?


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

The Bicycle Buisness in Sacramento on Freeport will do it http://www.thebikebiz.com/


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

I had the Velocity wheels for my single speed built up at Witts bike shop in Hayward.
Little tiny mom and pop shop. Clarence has been building wheels since the 60s - he even has a set of wooden wheels he built up for his wife years ago still in the shop. He's a good guy
Witt's Bicycle Shop 
22125 Mission Boulevard, Hayward, CA 94541 
(510) 538-8771


----------



## thesupervisor (Jan 29, 2007)

williamscycling.com
great service great product.


----------



## F.P. (Jul 26, 2005)

*Wheel Build in San Jo*

Slough's Bike Shoppe on Race Street, although the senior Mr Slough recently passed, I am certain someone there (Ben, George) can handle the build. Another local is Willow Glen Bikes on Willow Street. I haven't had them build a set for me, but the repairs they have done are satisfactory and they have some fixie knowledge to boot.They even have some fixed/free sets built up for sale. I ride fixed in the Willow Glen area, let me know if you are up for a fixed ride. I frequently ride a nice 50 miler out and around Chesbro and Uvas that has very few stops and isn't to brutal on the knees.


----------



## alsorideuvas (Oct 10, 2008)

Shaw's cycles also specializes in this type of wheel. Great guys, Terry has been building wheels and participating in fixed gear activities for years and years and years......

http://www.shawscycles.com/track.html


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Ford at Tread in Campbell, it where Bradley Video used to be. Ford has been around for a long while. 


Terry at Shaws also built me a great set of track wheels.


----------

